# need some steering info.



## amk (Apr 8, 2015)

My steering is becoming a problem the extra horsepower has caused several issues with my steering I need to upgrade. Does the Teleflex work in place of the old pwc steering cable? Im thinking of getting the Teleflex and doing a stick steer instead of a wheel. If anyone has pictures of there steering riged with Teleflex I would appreciate it so I have an idea.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Get a Teleflex CC640xx series cable. (If it were an 18 ft cable, the number would be "CC64018" as the last 2 digits are the length in ft)
This is a heavy duty push-pull cable. It has 5/16x 24 ends, with 4" of travel. One end of it has a bulkhead fitting with 2 jam nuts. The other end is designed to fit in a sleeve, and a setscrew fits the groove near the end of the cable sleeve to hold it in place. You'll need to either drill out and re-tap your existing ball joints, or buy some that are already set up for 5/16x 24 cable (I think seadoo jet boat steering ball ends are like this)

Stick steering would be fairly easy. Just a lever with a pivot point at the bottom, and a few inches up from that, would be your attachment point for the ball joint and cable. Then a bracket to hold the cable itself.


----------



## amk (Apr 8, 2015)

Wouldn't the steering unit work instead of a wheel just put a bar on it. By steering unit I mean the one in the teleflex picture and the part circled looks like it "should" slide right in where the old cable connects. But I don't want to spend $150 and get something that doesn't work.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 9, 2015)

That unit is for an outboard, and requires 3 full turns lock-to-lock, where a typical jet boat steering helm is set up for either 135 or 270 degree steering. You could use it, but your steering won't be as responsive as it is with a jet boat helm, or the push-pull cable I mentioned previously.


----------

